# Looking for two baby boys in Colorado



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

Hey! I just figured I'd put this out here. I am looking for two baby boy rats to adopt, so if anyone around me has some that need a good home, let me know!


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

I'm adopting a male adult that has been neutered today. So now I only need one male so he has a companion! He was alone before...


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I would also recommend opening your search up to females as well. You may have more luck that way. Have you checked all your local rescues?


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

We just want the mellow, lazy nature of a boy rat. We are looking for lazy cuddle buddies, lol! I have tried the rescues, but with no luck.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Ah, of course . Well, if you want to supply a nearby zip code, I would love to help you look!


----------



## Tomakze (May 26, 2014)

I'm in 80634, Greeley Co. We adopted a one year old boy, who has been alone all his life! He is the sweetest little guy I've ever seen. He has been neutered already, and came with his own cage and some accessories. We are now contemplating finding him a friend. I have read up on the process of introducing him to another rat, but worry about the possibility of them not getting along.


----------

